# Sub wanted - Middletown, Monroe, NY area



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

A buddy of mine is looking for a reliable sub, full-time winter gig. Condo work mostly. Nice deal for a Jeep or small truck.

Warwick, Monroe, and Middletown, NY 

Drop me a line here and I'll forward you his info.

Pete


----------

